# One of the best shots I've ever seen!



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Crazy!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Killer shot. . I smell a fork hit coming soon due to this video


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

It just dont add up i tells ya.. crazy insane


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing shot


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I think the best way to accomplish that shot is to start off shooting at a big box or something and see where you shots hit the mosr and then place your targets there and as usual try to replicate your hold and release the exact way not saying that it would be easy


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

JEEZ!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

HOLY SHOT!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I must buy more mirrors before I try this :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How in the world .....


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Amazing. Congrats from freezy Switzerland


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I've tinkered with multiple ammo but I didn't see this happenin'! that's an awesome shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Two targets at once has been shown a number of times on this forum. Check out this fellow ... it is fun to watch all the way through. The two at once stuff starts at about 3:40. He does a lot of his shots frameless ... in fact, in this video, his double target shots are done frameless.






There is another video that I have seen somewhere in which he lines up a whole bunch of soda cans and shoots them off a pair at a time.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

